# A propos changement alim G4



## FRCK (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais changer l'alimentation morte de mon PowerMac G4 733 quicksilver.
Je dois amener la vieille comme modèle (avec les fiches) pour être sûr de commander la bonne.

Pour ce faire, j'ai déjà démonté le bloc du lecteur-graveur.

Voici ma question (une question de fainéant me direz-vous mais je ne suis pas habitué à toutes ces manipulations) :
Est-ce qu'il est nécessaire de dégager mes deux dd internes pour sortir le boîtier de l'alim ?

Tels que je les vois, ils sont sous le ventilateur, ce qui veut dire loin du boîtier.
Bien sûr je dois les déconnecter mais j'aimerai bien les laisser en paix !
De plus il doit bien y avoir une connexion entre le boîtier et le ventilateur situé dessous ?
Savez-vous où ?
Merci d'avance, au revoir.


----------



## Invité (2 Septembre 2010)

Il faut enlever le graveur.
Les disques peuvent rester en place.
Sois méticuleux avec les connecteurs des ventilos


----------



## FRCK (2 Septembre 2010)

où se trouvent ces connecteurs ? Il y a deux ventilos ?
(désolé mais en tant que néophyte, un rien m'inquiète et j'apprends tous les jours !)


----------



## erx (9 Septembre 2010)

Le connecteur est un petit câble avec 2 fils (un noir et un jaune) Il faut presser sur le dessus du connecteur pour pouvoir le débloquer.
Pour ton alimentation qui a rendu âme, tu peux la remplacer par une alim pc atx en prenant soin de modifier le câblage.
J'ai effectué la manipulation la semaine derniere en remplaçant l'alim de mon powermac quicksilver 2002 par une antec basiq 350w et la tour refonctionne comme au premier jour.....pour moins de 40 contrairement au alimentation d'occaz sur le site d'enchère à plus de 90.....
tu peux voir le cablage sur ce site : http://www.outofspec.com/frankenmac/wire.shtml


----------



## didgar (12 Septembre 2010)

Salut !



FRCK a dit:


> où se trouvent ces connecteurs ? Il y a deux ventilos ?
> (désolé mais en tant que néophyte, un rien m'inquiète et j'apprends tous les jours !)



Il me semble bien que nous avions discuté de ton problème il y a quelques temps chez les copains de macbidouille non ??? Je n'en suis plus sûr ... m'enfin si c'est bien toi, as-tu avancé ??

A+

Didier

PS : je vends un QS avec une alim remplacée par une ATX ( voir lien eBay dans ma signature ), le remplacement n'est pas difficile, si tu as besoin d'aide n'hésite pas !


----------



## FRCK (3 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir
C'était bien moi en effet. Mon mac est hors service depuis un an. Je  suis passé sur PC mais l'envie m'a repris de restaurer mon QS.
J'ai donc sorti l'alim. et l'ai amené pour réparation dans un magasin parisien pour pièces détachées mac. 
j'ai l'impression que c'est compliqué (ils doivent commander des composants) car depuis un mois je n'ai pas de nouvelles ! en attendant ils détiennent mon alim.

J'ai longtemps hésité, failli racheter un QS d'occase mais j'avais  constaté sur ce forum même que les prix pratiqués étaient surestimés (x 2  souvent) et les bonnes affaires ne moisissent pas, il faut du suivi...  Le frein principal était que je ne voulais pas doubler mon matériel :  lecteur, disques durs, tout réinstaller alors que j'ai tout qui  sommeille.

Je me souviens tout à fait de notre discussion didgar/didier.
Comme tu vois je n'ai guère avancé et quant à l'aide, si tu soudes (ça me bloque terrible ça) à domicile, tout est permis.
Rappelle-toi, nous sommes à l'opposé chacun de Paris !

En réponse à erx, ton lien est tout en british ! en français sur la question, j'ai déjà du mal, alors...


----------



## didgar (3 Octobre 2010)

Salut !

C'était donc toi 



FRCK a dit:


> .../... Rappelle-toi, nous sommes à l'opposé chacun de Paris !.../...



Ben oui ... et mine de rien c'est du genre lourd car alors qu'en bornes ça ne doit pas être insurmontable, les embouteillages sont souvent ... démotivants 

Je suis surpris que ton alim soit "prise en otage" depuis un mois !

Envoie moi un MP pour me dire chez qui tu l'as posée ! Tu n'as tien payé espère-je !?

A+

Didier


----------



## erx (3 Octobre 2010)

@FRCK ok le lien est en anglais mais bon, le schéma est .....en schéma 

sinon regarde le dernier post, il pourra peut être t'aider :http://www.magazine-avosmac.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5023

Ca fait "peur", ça à l'air compliqué, mais en prenant son temps et en suivant pas à pas les instructions, c'est pas sorcier....
Bon courage.


----------

